# IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

I have an '07 variant with the standard radio, no Nav. I purchased the Dice Electronics - i-VW-T for my iPod. Got it hooked up no problems and all worked like the manual states, even using the radio controls. After a week all was fine and now the radio controls do not work at all. I can still control the iPod, but not thorough the radio. Any help would be appreciated.


_Modified by whatnxt at 7:18 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work (whatnxt)*

I have a similar problem. I bought the i-AUDI-T2 interface dongle, but the difference is that I haven't got the dash controls to work properly at all. 
At first, I had thought I installed it incorrectly, but after careful examination of the included instructions -- I found that this was not the case. Music plays ok, but i cannot change discs (playlists) or move forward and backward on tracks or ff/rew. I made sure I had the firmware that DICE electronics indicates as compatible. 
Does anyone have any insight into this behavior?


----------



## trc5 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work (BalloFruit)*

i have the same issue. my I-VW-R, installed in my 06 rabbit, doesn't allow for any control except via the ipod itself.


----------



## AirmanPika (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work (trc5)*

Ditto even after a control unit swapout and later firmware update from DICE. Seems their latest attempt fixed some cars but not all.


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work (AirmanPika)*

Having the same problem with my new 80gb in a 2003 Passat with the i-VW-R that I just received today. My iPod firmware (1.2) isn't listed as compatible, but I found a thread on a BMW website which says the 1.2 firmware should be compatible.


----------



## trc5 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: IPod and Radio Controls Don't Work (Costanza)*

I have been emailing a rep. at DICE who says the battery needs to be disconnected during installation. to see if he's right i'd have to open the dashboard up again, disconnect the battery, and reinstall. 
did any of you perform the installation with battery _disconnected?_ if that didn't solve the problem for you, no reason for me to think i'll have any success.


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

Before I start, I'm using:
80gb iPod with video, shipped with firmware version 1.2
2003 Passat with Monsoon
DICE i-VW-R
Car control DIP switches in default (can't remember if this is on or off without the manual/unit in front of me)
iPod control DIP switches to iPod mode
The first time I installed it I did it with the battery still connected. As for order of installation, I disconnected the radio, then replaced the CD changer connection with the DICE connection and plugged it back into the radio. I then plugged the DICE unit into the radio, connected the ground wire, then plugged the dock cable into the DICE unit, then the iPod into the dock connector.
After that didn't work, I disconnected the battery (I just did the negative terminal, if this matters), dissaembled everything and waited 15 minutes before reassembling everything (except connecting the iPod) and reconnected the battery. I tried this a couple of times.
I get the same results no matter which order. Nothing happens when I first connect the iPod. I can then reboot the iPod and get audio but the radio/steering wheel controls don't work.
I'm still wondering if the problem is the iPod firmware. DICE's website says you're supposed to use firmware version 1.1, but mine shipped with version 1.2 and I haven't found a way to downgrade the firmware.
My wife has a Nano -- I'm going to try it this evening to see if it works to see if my iPod or the DICE unit is the problem.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Costanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costanza* »_After that didn't work, I disconnected the battery (I just did the negative terminal, if this matters), dissaembled everything and waited 15 minutes before reassembling everything (except connecting the iPod) and reconnected the battery. I tried this a couple of times.

While it may be a firmware issue, I thought this might be helpful to you:
http://www.diceelectronics.com...l.pdf

_Quote »_*Disconnect both battery terminals. These cables must
be disconnected during installation to insure proper
initialization of the DICE module when the DICE when it
is connected.*


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I saw that on their site. Just can't imagine why it would matter if one or both terminals were disconnected, especially since I connected the DICE unit when the whole radio was disconnected from the car.
Also, I just tried my wife's Nano and it works perfectly. Gotta be either a firmware issue or something wrong with my iPod, right?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Costanza)*

I think you're right since the 80 came out after the Dice module was programmed at the factory. I know I installed an Apple firmware update for our 60-video to accommodate playing movies and games from iTunes store.
I have an i-audi-T2 on order from enfig. (I haven't heard from enfig when it's shipping) When it arrives I can test out the 60 video and nano on it. Sound like we might have the same trouble.


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Costanza)*

Update: I'm now pretty sure my iPod was the problem. As I said, my Nano worked fine with the installation. I've since tested my iPod with a Logitech speaker system and it wouldn't respond to track change buttons on it either.
It's on its way back to Apple now. I'll post another update when I get either my repaired iPod or a replacement when it arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_II have an i-audi-T2 on order from enfig. (I haven't heard from enfig when it's shipping) When it arrives I can test out the 60 video and nano on it. Sound like we might have the same trouble.

you should be receiving yours tommorow
as far as ipod control the DICE was designed to work with any ipod from G4 and up Inc the nano and mini, it tolerates the G3 but not all the functions are acessable
the dice should control the ipod from the radio, if it doesn't make sure the ipod and car settings are correct, if they are, you may have a unit not loaded with the correct software, or your unit may simply be malfunctiong
please contact us directly if you have a defective unit and let us know your exact car/ radio combo so we may let the manufacturer know so thay can make any adjustemnts to the programing as needed, and so that we may replace your unit with a funtioning one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the feedback guys. Sorry we havent been active on the forums like we used to be but the business it growing in ways we cant handle so we have been busy gearing up for christmas. Please feel free to call us up at any time to discuss the problems. Please try to have a radio part number and manufactuer it really helps us determine the problems. I understand that many of you do not take out the radio and connect in the glove box.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I gave Christian a call and we discussed my problems with the Dice unit. He is going to exchange it, no problems. Now this is what I call Customer Service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Costanza)*

Just got my iPod back from Apple -- they said there's nothing wrong with it.
This just doesn't make sense to me. How could it not be a problem with the iPod when my Nano works fine with the i-VW-R and the Logitech speakers but the iPod won't?








I went through Apple's online support page the first time. I'm going to try to call them tomorrow morning and see if I can get anywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Costanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costanza* »_I went through Apple's online support page the first time. I'm going to try to call them tomorrow morning and see if I can get anywhere.

I can't think of much more for you to do besides that, if you have an apple store near you you can go in person and have them swap it out
its seems to be an ipod problem and not an interface problem so its kinda outa my hands
I'm sure apple will make it right for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Costanza (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I called Apple today. I explained the situation -- that my Nano works fine with dock connections on my portable speakers and the i-VW-R but that my iPod doesn't. The guy told me that it sounded like a problem with the iPod. He then put me on hold to talk to a supervisor to arrange for a repair.
He came back a minute later and asked me if I was sure the i-VW-R was compatible with the new (5.5g) iPods. I told him I wasn't, but that I thought I remembered Dension saying it was.
He then asked if the iPod would play through headphones. I was at work and didn't have it with me, and honestly couldn't remember if it did. He told me to check it when I got home, but then said that his supervisor told him that if it played through the headphones there was nothing wrong with it and they wouldn't authorize a repair.
I asked to speak to the supervisor. He put me on hold for a minute, then came back on and told me he couldn't transfer calls from his headset.
I honestly felt bad for the guy I was talking to. He was obviously being told to get rid of me when he thought I had a real problem with my iPod.
Anyway, I sent an email to Dension to see if they have any suggestions which might get it to work. I'm looking for a way to get to a higher level of support with Apple. Any ideas?


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Costanza)*

Apple store. Make an appointment, so that an apple support person (I think they call them Geniuses) can look at the problem
ETA: The nearest apple store to you is in either Tennesee or Georgia


_Modified by DaddyOfPayton at 12:55 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

I installed the USA Spec PA11-VW6 with new cable and the radio controls work just fine. Thanks Christian for the help and the swap-out from the Dice unit. You do have to plug the USA unit into the back of the radio though. It took about 5 minutes to remove the radio, swap plugs and reinstall the radio and face plate. FYI, don't unplug the Seat Belt wire from the face plate. I did before and got the Seat Belt fault light on the dash that had to be cleared via VagCom.


----------



## trc5 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (whatnxt)*

does the stereo display the ipod info with the PA11 VW 6? who is the manufacturer of the unit? my DICE unit is not working with my car at all, and i want to send it back.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (trc5)*

No information is displayed on mine. The CD1, CD2...CD6 all relate to the play lists that I have in the iPOD.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (trc5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trc5* »_does the stereo display the ipod info with the PA11 VW 6? who is the manufacturer of the unit? my DICE unit is not working with my car at all, and i want to send it back.

we'll return and excnage the dice for the USA spec pa11VW6 if you'd like
the VW6 has the latest firmware and works great with the troublesome mk5 radios


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My wife took advantage of your sale and bought me the kit for my xB
i could NOT be happier. Install was a snap, and your product works 100% as advertised.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Enfig!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_My wife took advantage of your sale and bought me the kit for my xB
i could NOT be happier. Install was a snap, and your product works 100% as advertised.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Enfig!

thanks








we're going to be contiuning our free shipping special on orders over $50 placed online for a bit longer http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

Too bad there is no shipping special to Canada.


----------

